
“Covid-19 in China”, documentary by French journalist living in Beijing [video] - dgellow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQD_-2KI244
======
dgellow
Arte is a french/german public TV channel. The German version of the video is
here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODLQcQ_r1r0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODLQcQ_r1r0)

Unfortunately no English translation is available, but youtube has an auto-
translation feature (that isn't perfect, but help understand roughly what is
being said).

